# Getting better with my anxiety and ptsd issues



## greatgal (8 mo ago)

I am getting better with my anxiety and ptsd issues day by day.Admit it has been one step at a time and my therapist sees progress.Started seeing this therapist last month.My good friends were concerned and got me to seek help.My therapist immediately saw these two issues pop up when I saw her for the first time from what my estranged husband did to me.Said she has seen this with women that have been in abusive relationships.Has been great to me and has not given up on me.Good thing is she is proud of me leaving my estranged husband,got rid of the toxic part and knows I will be divorcing him.Has referred me to a great support group for women that have been in bad relationships that got out in time that has helped as well.It maybe a year I fully recover from this she says.


----------

